# What is your ideal aging RH? and is your prefered smoking RH different?



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

OK so in my travels back through the archives and my desire to start truly aging some cc's, I wanted to ask everyone what is your prefered RH setting for long term storage. 

I also am curious if your prefered smoking RH varies from your LT storage RH. I know some like to dry box so some may prefer a different number when you light up:flame:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Good question. I've been thinking about this too. I'm interested in seeing what some of the FOG's say.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

For sticks that I am aging, and aging only, I keep the RH between 59-61% as my cooler fluctuates a little bit. If I see it going higher than 63%, I add a few more beads to bring it back down to the 60% mark.

Also while we are talking about aging and RH%, I keep the temps in the 60-62 degree range.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I keep my cigars around 60-62%. I only dry box big cigars.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I sit in the 64-66% range. I only dry out certain cigars that, I have learned from experience, need a lower RH. But that isn't many.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I try to keep everything around 60 rh +/-


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

57-63% at any given time!
Kitty Litter makes it simple!


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

For aging and smoking my Habanos I like to keep my RH right around 65%.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

age at 62%
open boxes...i smoke at 65%-66%

works for me.

derrek


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

60 to 62 for me. Especially CC's and Opus (I know that sounds snobby but it's not meant to be).


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in the 60% camp, but this is only because Heartfelt don't make 58% beads!

There is a good argument for "aging" long term at higher temps and RH, as it affords faster fermentation, gas exchange and breakdown of tannins. Since I never know what I'm going to smoke, I just keep everything pretty much ready to go.

Non-Cubans for me, tend to do better at 65%.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't been in the Cigar game long enough to begging shoveling sticks to the side for long aging but I have decided I prefer to smoke them at 60-65. My Humi sits around 64%. I used to smoke in the 70 range (when I got my first small beginner Humi).. but I have seen the light in the 60s! Burns better


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Count me in the 60% camp, but this is only because Heartfelt don't make 58% beads!
> 
> There is a good argument for "aging" long term at higher temps and RH, as it affords faster fermentation, gas exchange and breakdown of tannins. Since I never know what I'm going to smoke, I just keep everything pretty much ready to go.
> 
> Non-Cubans for me, tend to do better at 65%.


Don, point well taken on the faster fermentation angle. Especially because I have the ability to use a different RH on deep storage vs smoking ready.

I appreciate everyone's input this has been something that has been on my mind as I need more space and subsequently more humidifying media.

I think for me the important part is to be confident in my RH readings so as I experiment my data will reflect the true RH.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the way the cc's I've been smoking lately smoke at 60%,so I will continue to keep my dedicated cc humis at that rh.My cc storage container is somewhere between 60-65 for long-term storage.
My nc's stay at 65%,exactly where I like 'em.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cc 64-65
nc 65


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

A year and a half ago I invested in 65% beads, and so now I keep and smoke both my CC and NC around 65%.

They both smoke better than they did when the humidity constantly swung back and forth from 60-80!

That said, now you folks have me thinking of separating the CC from the NC and getting some 60% beads for my CC. Perhaps I should try dry boxing first?:dunno:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

For aging Im in the 63 to 65 area. I like to keep closer to 65 for aging. Smoking I keep at around 60 to 62.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Aging = 70 RH
Smoking = 65 RH


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm I'm confused here...why would you age sticks at a higher RH than you smoke?


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmm I'm confused here...why would you age sticks at a higher RH than you smoke?


From what I've read it appears the the cigar will mature faster at a higher RH and/or temperature.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> From what I've read it appears the the cigar will mature faster at a higher RH and/or temperature.


Yeah I am aware that is the case, but I'd never age Cuban cigars at an RH higher than 65% yet alone close to 70%. Just my personal preference and I don't believe I read anywhere or seen many go higher than 65% when aging cigars.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah I am aware that is the case, but I'd never age Cuban cigars at an RH higher than 65% yet alone close to 70%. Just my personal preference and I don't believe I read anywhere or seen many go higher than 65% when aging cigars.


David check out the Oliva website they recommend between 70% and 79% RH 
Oliva Cigar


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nathan King said:


> From what I've read it appears the the cigar will mature faster at a higher RH and/or temperature.


Absolutely fact for all plant matter, not just tobacco. I've read guys (plant biologists and such) advocating 75% as optimal with temps in the same range.

For aging, I will generally hang at around 65%, out of the box and in a humidor. I do this simply because I'm accelerating the aging process, but can still grab something, dry box and smoke fairly soon.

Personally, I can't stand a Cuban cigar even a point over 60% RH. I use 60% beads for the to-smokers, but try to keep them under that. I will even dry box for several days to get them closer to 55-56%.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, Don! That's *DRY!*


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nathan King said:


> Wow, Don! That's *DRY!*


Well, blame a bunch of old gray-hairs back in the 70's and 80's for mal-forming me, but they just taste better when they're drier.

Actually, dry boxing really doesn't effect the binder and fillers much, just the wrapper. The binder and fillers are still around 60%, but I get a perfect and consistent burn, without a lot of moisture build-up in the back half by doing this. Remember, VA is pretty humid in the spring-fall. Out west, or farther north, it's probably not as important.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I stay at about 58-60 for both purposes


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I may be moving more towards Don, and head over to the 60% camp. Right now I store everything at 63%.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I found this interesting on the Boveda site:

 Cuban cigars are best at 60-65% RH; cigars with a Cameroon wrapper are best at 70-72%; Nicaragua, 68-70%; cigars with a Dominican wrapper, such as the Fuente Fuente OpusX are best at 60-65%; cigars with a Connecticut Shade wrapper will not be affected between 65-72% RH.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> I found this interesting on the Boveda site:
> 
> Cuban cigars are best at 60-65% RH; cigars with a Cameroon wrapper are best at 70-72%; Nicaragua, 68-70%; cigars with a Dominican wrapper, such as the Fuente Fuente OpusX are best at 60-65%; cigars with a Connecticut Shade wrapper will not be affected between 65-72% RH.


Jimmy, that's a great find! I appreciate your recon:smoke:

For anyone interested I added the link.
BovedaDirect
It's at the bottom of the page.

Some RG coming your way.:banana:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> Jimmy, that's a great find! I appreciate your recon:smoke:
> 
> For anyone interested I added the link.
> BovedaDirect
> ...


Thanks man!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> I found this interesting on the Boveda site:
> 
> Cuban cigars are best at 60-65% RH; cigars with a Cameroon wrapper are best at 70-72%; Nicaragua, 68-70%; cigars with a Dominican wrapper, such as the Fuente Fuente OpusX are best at 60-65%; cigars with a Connecticut Shade wrapper will not be affected between 65-72% RH.


Damnit son!!! Now I _need_ ANOTHER winador. See what you've done. When my lady gives me the look, I'm tellin' her its all your fault.

RG for you sir. A good find :thumb:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Damnit son!!! Now I _need_ ANOTHER winador. See what you've done. When my lady gives me the look, I'm tellin' her its all your fault.
> 
> RG for you sir. A good find :thumb:


Hahaha. Ohoh! Looks like I'm gonna be running and hiding soon! Thanks for the RG


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> David check out the Oliva website they recommend between 70% and 79% RH
> Oliva Cigar


that's just an open invitation for mold growth and beetle incubation


----------

